

Room-Temperature Nanomachines - ph0rque
http://crnano.typepad.com/crnblog/2009/02/room-temperature-nano-machines.html

======
Tichy
My knowledge of chemistry is really shaky, but I guess if I put two electrodes
into a salty solution, I have created "nano spaceships" (ie little molecules
that travel through water)?

Maybe I should apply for a research grant...

(Probably the nano car _IS_ cool, I am just saying...).

